# DIRECTV iPhone & Android App update includes QR Code Scanner



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DIRECTV updated their iPhone application today to version 2.0.1. The app now contains a QR code scanner to set recordings.

Other platforms may have been updated as well. Feel free to chime in and let us know.

Also curious if anyone has seen any QR Codes yet to test this out?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nothing in the Market, yet.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

This release also added ESPN 3D, channel 106, to the guide info, it was missing in prior releases.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

What are QR Codes?


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine advised me of the update yesterday afternoon. Still waiting on Remote DVR management.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

zudy said:


> What are QR Codes?


Its the matrix barcodes[link].


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

zudy said:


> What are QR Codes?












Note: This is an example of a QR Code (not a DirecTV QR Code) - you will get an error if you attempt to scan this code with the DirecTV App.

There is an APP for your Iphone from AT&T which not only reads QR Codes but will allow you to generate your very own QR Code. If you use the AT&T APP with the code above, it will link you to a Wikipedia Page on inedible fungus..


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> DIRECTV updated their iPhone application today to version 2.0.1. The app now contains a QR code scanner to set recordings.
> 
> Other platforms may have been updated as well. Feel free to chime in and let us know.
> 
> Also curious if anyone has seen any QR Codes yet to test this out?


Yes, I saw a QR Code in a Sony insert in Sundays paper, but haven't tested it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

The more things change, the more they stay the same -- about 20 years ago, Panasonic VCRs came with a bar code reader for setting the timer, and they signed a deal with ABC to put bar codes in their ads in TV Guide (which lasted for about a year).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

trainman said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same -- about 20 years ago, Panasonic VCRs came with a bar code reader for setting the timer, and they signed a deal with ABC to put bar codes in their ads in TV Guide (which lasted for about a year).


I had one of those, came with a little wand for scanning the codes. It also had a sheet with codes for all the different days/times/channels so if you didn't have a premade code for a program you couls manually scan those vs. inputting them via the panel/remote. Never really did take off, too bad it was a nice idea.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

trainman said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same -- about 20 years ago, Panasonic VCRs came with a bar code reader for setting the timer, and they signed a deal with ABC to put bar codes in their ads in TV Guide (which lasted for about a year).


The big difference of course is that with the iPhone App, this is just software (and print) .. heck, you could probably just scan it off of the web page. Seems like something relatively easy to add now vs. 20 years back as the costs are significantly lower at this point.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> The big difference of course is that with the iPhone App, this is just software (and print) .. heck, you could probably just scan it off of the web page. Seems like something relatively easy to add now vs. 20 years back as the costs are significantly lower at this point.


Waaaay simpler than such attempts in the past. But still a bit unusual for me to read of a movie or 'event' in a magazine, and then want to order it right away.

But who knows? I will probably use it tomorrow, in fact, will, if I see something to test. [I tried fluffy's image, but wasn't accepted as a "proper bar code", or words to that effect.]


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

What was the mouse like scanner - I think Radio Shack sold them or gave them away - 'CopyCat'? - 15 or 20 years ago to read barcodes in magazines or newspapers? Didn't last a year. . . 

but again, like Doug said, things like this for the smartphones are software and becoming ubiquitous - a $20 word for everywhere.

Fluffy's code sends you to Today's Featured article on Wiki.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm curious, does anyone have a working QR code? I have tried with the one posted here by *fluffybear* (and others) and cannot find one that it will read.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Update now in the Android Market....now the hunt for QR code begins.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Draconis said:


> I'm curious, does anyone have a working QR code? I have tried with the one posted here by *fluffybear* (and others) and cannot find one that it will read.


The one I posted was just an example of what a QR Code looks like.. Yes, the code does not work with DirecTV (I have yet to find any that will) but if you use the AT&T scanner APP, the code should take you to a Wikipedia page on inedibe type of fungus (or at least that is where it took me when I tried it)


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a note on the "scanner" option. It only works on IOS 4
Those with older Iphones can not use this feature.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trainman said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same -- about 20 years ago, Panasonic VCRs came with a bar code reader for setting the timer, and they signed a deal with ABC to put bar codes in their ads in TV Guide (which lasted for about a year).


Reminds me of the microwave I used to have. I could scan barcodes off boxes and the microwave would know how long to cook the item for. :lol:


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Does this update give you the opportunity to add time to a live sports recording like you can easily do *and are automatically prompted to do* on your DVR?


----------



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pappy97 said:


> Does this update give you the opportunity to add time to a live sports recording like you can easily do *and are automatically prompted to do* on your DVR?


That would be huge....I've been waiting for that feature as well


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Seems like they have sort of given up on the Blackberry app.... still version 1.9.5, which it has been for quite some time.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Not to hi jack the iphone thread but ya the Android Market has this update also for the D* app

Sorry if its already been posted


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Not to hi jack the iphone thread but ya the Android Market has this update also for the D* app
> 
> Sorry if its already been posted


Just seven posts above yours. Since Android is mentioned in the first post (by implication), then technically, our posts do not a hijacked thread make, however the thread title makes it seem that way. Sooo.....perhaps a Android/Directv app update centric thread should come to life, maybe after a few more cups of mocha java.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Update now in the Android Market....now the hunt for QR code begins.





webby_s said:


> Not to hi jack the iphone thread but ya the Android Market has this update also for the D* app
> 
> Sorry if its already been posted


Thanks guys. I've adjusted the thread title.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Thanks guys. I've adjusted the thread title.


All praise be to Mod power....

Thanks, Greg.


----------



## texmex (Oct 11, 2006)

pappy97 said:


> Does this update give you the opportunity to add time to a live sports recording like you can easily do *and are automatically prompted to do* on your DVR?


Nope - still no option to extend recording time, which means this app is still worthless when it comes to recording live events. Unbelievable...


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> What was the mouse like scanner - I think Radio Shack sold them or gave them away - 'CopyCat'? - 15 or 20 years ago to read barcodes in magazines or newspapers? Didn't last a year. . .


You're thinking of Cue Cat which was available in the late 90s.

Don't forget about VCR+ Codes. Not exactly a scanner, but still a supposedly "easier" way to set up your recordings.

This could be cool if stations start including the QR Codes in their promos and web ads, but not very helpful if they're just in magazines.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This app works perfectly for me. I use it all the time. I wish the dvrs had the option to set which room/dvr to do the recording like this app has.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

texmex said:


> Nope - still no option to extend recording time, which means this app is still worthless when it comes to recording live events. Unbelievable...


Hardly worthless, but could be vastly improved by adding a custom option time add, or asking, "Do you want to record the following program?" (I almost always add an hour to the event, sometimes more.) If I am away from home on a trip I'll do it via laptop and there it's easy to record the following program.


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Thanks guys. I've adjusted the thread title.


You might also want to update the front page headline.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Hardly worthless, but could be vastly improved by adding a custom option time add, or asking, "Do you want to record the following program?" (I almost always add an hour to the event, sometimes more.) If I am away from home on a trip I'll do it via laptop and there it's easy to record the following program.


Or if it would just simply ask if you want to extend the recording *like the actual DVR does when you attempt to record a live sports program*.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pappy97 said:


> Or if it would just simply ask if you want to extend the recording *like the actual DVR does when you attempt to record a live sports program*.


Er, Yes! But they might as well make it customizable as to the default time it offers. Or be able to select that all sports events will add an hour, or half, or whatever you set, as the default.....

-- 
I know that you believe you understood what you think I said, but I'm not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The iPhone app, Mobiletag, reads Bubble's QR in the post above. The Directv app will read it but is looking for a particular format.

The QR tags are appearing in more and more print ads to send you to specific websites. The Mobiletag app sometimes has problems with standard newsprint tags but the glossy Sunday type ads work well.

Several vendors in ads in "Nuts and Volts" - a hobbiest magazine also available in pdf use them to send you to their online catalogs or to a specific product.

The iPhone app reads them equally well from the iPad screen.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

trainman said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same -- about 20 years ago, Panasonic VCRs came with a bar code reader for setting the timer, and they signed a deal with ABC to put bar codes in their ads in TV Guide (which lasted for about a year).


It lasted longer than that in a different form, VCR Plus+ and the like used numeric codes:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_recorder_scheduling_code



Doug Brott said:


> The big difference of course is that with the iPhone App, this is just software (and print) .. heck, you could probably just scan it off of the web page. Seems like something relatively easy to add now vs. 20 years back as the costs are significantly lower at this point.


VCR Plus was simple too. They just generated a code and threw it in with the listings that were already being printed. Essentially no cost and very simple.


----------



## NoggenFogger (Dec 29, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> Note: This is an example of a QR Code (not a DirecTV QR Code) - you will get an error if you attempt to scan this code with the DirecTV App.
> 
> There is an APP for your Iphone from AT&T which not only reads QR Codes but will allow you to generate your very own QR Code. If you use the AT&T APP with the code above, it will link you to a Wikipedia Page on inedible fungus..


Interestingly enough, I scanned this QRCode with the Redlaser app, and was directed to "Todays Featured Article" about Laurence of Canterbury.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

RAD said:


> I had one of those, came with a little wand for scanning the codes. It also had a sheet with codes for all the different days/times/channels so if you didn't have a premade code for a program you couls manually scan those vs. inputting them via the panel/remote. Never really did take off, too bad it was a nice idea.


VCR Plus and it was around a lot longer than that actually.

http://www.vcrplus.com/notification.asp


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> What was the mouse like scanner - I think Radio Shack sold them or gave them away - 'CopyCat'? - 15 or 20 years ago to read barcodes in magazines or newspapers? Didn't last a year. . .
> 
> but again, like Doug said, things like this for the smartphones are software and becoming ubiquitous - a $20 word for everywhere.
> 
> Fluffy's code sends you to Today's Featured article on Wiki.


That was the CueCat scanner that The Shack gave away. Outside of Digital Convergence's "proprietary" purpose the hardware was a piece of junk compared to real scanners of the time. There's probably more of them in landfills now than E.T. game cartridges for the Atari 2600.

http://www.cedmagic.com/cuecat/cuecat.html

I did try using the one I had for cataloging CEDs but like scanning CueCat codes it became a novelty after awhile and was junked soon thereafter.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> VCR Plus and it was around a lot longer than that actually.
> 
> http://www.vcrplus.com/notification.asp


Never used plus codes even when I owned a vcr that supported it. I think the VCR Co-Pilot my grandpa gave me one Christmas on a lark got more use.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Scanned the CNBC code from my flat screen to a Droid X. They show the QR symbol through out the day. It downloaded the CNBC stock and news ap. Very fast and simple.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

"NewForceFiveFan" said:


> I did try using the one I had for cataloging CEDs but like scanning CueCat codes it became a novelty after awhile and was junked soon thereafter.


I had a CueCat scanner, and with a hardware modification or a software driver, you had a decent UPC scanner for a Dvd collection.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

NoggenFogger said:


> Interestingly enough, I scanned this QRCode with the Redlaser app, and was directed to "Todays Featured Article" about Laurence of Canterbury.


If you want a laugh scan this one into Redlaser.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

There isn't a bar code somewhere on a bill, on a DVR box or channel I can tune to that will allow me to scan instead of entering the login information (email address and password), is there? I'd love to be able to use the DirecTV app on my IPhone to set recordings remotely but due to a unique and complicated personal situation I'm having difficulty obtaining the login information required by the app to set recordings via the app.


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

This app doesn't work for me on my Incredible. Anyone else with an Incredible able to get it to work ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

NoggenFogger said:


> Interestingly enough, I scanned this QRCode with the Redlaser app, and was directed to "Todays Featured Article" about Laurence of Canterbury.


I got an article on a Simpsons episode when I used the Best Buy app.



Draconis said:


> If you want a laugh scan this one into Redlaser.


Seriously? So 2009 :lol:


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

tvl76 said:


> This app doesn't work for me on my Incredible. Anyone else with an Incredible able to get it to work ?


Doesn't work at all or something specific? The remote recording function works fine on my HTC Incredible. I have not tried the QRCode scanning.

You could try uninstalling (menu / settings / applications / manage applications / directv / uninstall) and then reinstalling the app from the marketplace.


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry I was not more specific.

I did the uninstall and then re install, same result.

When I attempt to "browse by channel or by date & time", I get the message; Directv application encountered technical difficulty. Please try again.....

When I hit Movies, I get an endless "processing" circle.

Menu-Search, yields "No Data"

It was working great for me for months until recently.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> DIRECTV updated their iPhone application today to version 2.0.1. *The app now contains a QR code scanner* to set recordings.


Where are these QR codes to scan to begin with?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Draconis said:


> If you want a laugh scan this one into Redlaser.


Or any bar-code scanner app. I use Shopsavvy


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

Come on Man....That's a better performance than some of the Grammy winners, (in my opinion). A little dated but good stuff


----------

